# Ted Williams fly rod



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

I have recieved a Ted Williams 7/8 wt fly rod with sears real from an uncle of mine. It also has a leather case. Does anyone know what its worth? Its in pretty good shape. Thanks


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is one on E-Bay. I don't know if it is the same.

Ted Williams Fly Rod


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

There is a ton of antque fishing tackle on the market ( ebay, auctions etc) and most of it has very little resale value other then its neat to look at for a personal collection or a outdoors room motiff. I get handed stuff all the time from people I work with friends and the sort and while Im no expert ( if you didnt catch that in the title) I have been able to look up some stuff and talk with a few experienced antique tackle guys who just laff and tell me there are millions of this or thousands of that out on the market. 
Basically the stuff that makes it worth anything is 2 things, how rare it is, and what shape its in, if your serious about it, there are several good books out there regarding antique tackle, and even some dedicated to fly rods only. I for a while, had inherited an antique rod that was appraised at almost 700 bucks, I never had the guts to cast it or hardly take it out of its case, it went as our grand prize at our Trout Unlimited Banquet and to be honest, it was beautiful but for the most part, I couldnt tell it much different then the crap I had seen. so you just never know what its worth, but dont be suprised if its not worth anything.

Im sure this will open up some good discussions though, perhaps someone who is lurking is familliar with older fly rods and there values.

Salmonid


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Um, Interesting. I dont really want to sell it but i think its pretty cool to have, even if its not worth much. I never really had an antique of anything up until now. Ill have to do some more searching. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Steelie,
I think you have a neat keepsake..it's from a fishing relative, the Ted Williams line is "no more" & it's named for a man who was truly a great athlete & fisherman. Could make a nice display withh the case and all.
Mike


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

GOto Fly anglers online and post your question there as there are a few guys on the bb who know alot about old rods and reels www.flyanglersonline.com either post on main BB or on the rod builders BB Later Matt


----------

